# E P I C - Excellent Players in Cooperation



## Xteufelchen81 (8. September 2014)

Na? Bist Du auf der Suche nach der richtigen Gemeinschaft für Dich? Oder einfach nur neugierig, wer hier seinen Text hinterlassen hat? Egal was Dein Grund ist, vielleicht bist Du gerade fündig geworden.

Gestatte, dass ich uns kurz vorstelle: Wir sind E P I C. Nein, nicht diese Equipment-Teile mit violetter Schrift. Der Name ist eine Abkürzung für Excellent Players in Cooperation. Und weil der Name einfach zu lang wäre, kurz: E P I C.

Damit Du weißt, wer wir sind:
E P I C wurde im September 2005 gegründet. Und weil wir nach wie vor Spaß daran haben, gibt es uns eben immernoch. Unsere Alterspannweite liegt zwischen 18-45 Jahre und das ist auch gut so. Unsere Heimat ist die gesamte BRD, Österreich, die Niederlande und die Schweiz. Wir sind keine Progress-Spieler und demnach würden sich solche Spieler bei uns auch nicht wirklich wohlfühlen.

Und auch wenn wir derzeit einen Raid im aktuellen Content haben, besteht unser Gildenleben nicht nur aus Schlachtzügen. Ein jeder von uns hat auch noch eigene Ziele in WoW, denen wir nebenbei sehr gerne nachgehen. Doch bei allem, was wir tun bleiben wir stets eines: ein Team.

Wir suchen neue Member:
Dieses Team wünscht sich nun Nachwuchs oder besser gesagt: Zuwachs in Form von neuen Spielerinnen und Spielern. Dabei ist es nicht wichtig, ob du schon seit Jahren spielst oder gerade frisch in Azeroth angekommen bist. Vielleicht bist du ja auch ein Wiedereinsteiger und suchst Anschluß!? Den könnten wir Dir sehr gerne anbieten.

Wir nutzen zur besseren Kommunikation einen eigenen Teamspeak-Server sowie eine Webseite mit Forum (http://www.clans.de/e-p-i-c/) und freuen uns, wenn du davon Gebrauch machst. Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, ob wir die richtige Gemeinschaft für Dich sind, dann schreib uns doch einfach mal unverbindlich an und schau bei uns auf dem TS vorbei. Mach Dir selbst ein Bild und teste, ob der Funken überspringt. 

Du erreichst uns sowohl hier, in unserem Forum (http://www.clans.de/e-p-i-c/), per Ingame-Post oder durch einfaches anquatschen, wenn du uns online antriffst.

Unser aktuelles Gildenvideo findet ihr hier: http://youtu.be/CmO4ANyWS2Y

Wir freuen uns auf Deine Meldung. Bis dahin lass Dich nicht von Goblins beissen.

In diesem Sinne...

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/guild/garrosh/E%20P%20I%20C/


----------



## Xteufelchen81 (2. Oktober 2014)

Auch wenn wir schon viele interessante Spieler gefunden haben, sind wir immer noch auf der Suche nach Verstärkung für unser Team.


----------



## Xteufelchen81 (8. Oktober 2014)

Bewerbungen sind gern gesehen und können in unserem Forum www.projekt-epic.de hinterlegt werden. Ihr könnt uns aber auch gerne im Spiel anquatschen oder uns per Ingame-Post etwas zukommen lassen.

Gruß Xtéufelchen oder Aefte


----------



## Xteufelchen81 (14. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell suchen wir verstärkt nach DD´s für unser Raidteam, also schreibt uns an.


----------



## Xteufelchen81 (27. Oktober 2014)

Unser Team ist noch nicht komplett, also schreibt uns an egal welche Klasse.


----------



## Xteufelchen81 (1. November 2014)

http://youtu.be/CmO4ANyWS2Y


----------



## Xteufelchen81 (30. November 2014)

Da es nur noch wenige Tage sind, bis der erste Raid in WoD seine Pforten öffnet, möchten wir es ihm gleichtun. EPIC sucht noch aktive Spielerinnen und Spieler, die auf der Suche nach der richtigen Gemeinschaft für sich sind. Wer Spaß an seinem Charakter hat, gerne im Team arbeitet und auch mal den Erfolgsjäger mimt, der sollte darüber nachdenken ein EPIC zu werden!


----------



## Xteufelchen81 (10. Dezember 2014)

EPIC sucht noch aktive Spielerinnen und Spieler, die auf der Suche nach der richtigen Gemeinschaft für sich sind. Wer Spaß an seinem Charakter hat, gerne im Team arbeitet und auch mal den Erfolgsjäger mimt, der sollte darüber nachdenken ein EPIC zu werden!


----------



## Xteufelchen81 (13. Dezember 2014)

Auch diese Woche schauen wir uns wieder nach interessanten Leuten um. Lest Euch unsere Vorstellung durch, besucht unsere Webseite, wenn ihr möchtet. Eventuell sind wir Eure neue Gilde.


----------

